# What do you make your Haunts walls with?



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I use disposable black table cloth, garbage bags and cardboard. What do you use?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

plywood, 2x4's and hundreds of screws...when I last Haunted.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

2x3 studs for framing. Covered in 1/8 " brown board. A 4x8 panel is pretty light weight and easy to maneuver. These are 4 of them I used for a scene this year. Hinged the end two to the center walls and covered them in scene setters







.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

2X3 studs and 1" 4x8 sheets of white foam carved to look like stone. I've used those for the last few years with many compliments.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

For our outdoor haunt I use 2x4s for the frame part with an extra 45" 2x4 in the middle for added support with plywood. For our indoor (garage) haunt I use 2x3s with "wafferboard" (Really thin -and cheap!- form of OSB).

We got done tearing down the outdoor haunt today... I have a stack of wall panels nearly 8 foot high!
.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I use 2x4s for frame and 4x8' paneling & black plastic for walls


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

3/8" OSB, 2x4 frame with an additional 2x4 section across the middle. They're a little heavier than I'd like them to be, but still managable by one person. We ran our walk through 2 nights this year and we actually swapped some panels around for anyone that came through the previous night.



jdubbya said:


> Covered in 1/8 " brown board.


jdubbya, what's brown board? Is that like masonite?


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

I think you must use wood! I tried cardboard, and bags, and weedmatting. But because its dark, people trip over it, or just rip it, so i use old doors


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The haunt I helped in this year was almost entirely old doors. Use hinges to fasten them together, that way they can attach at any angle. The outside facade was all pallet wood.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

joker said:


> 3/8" OSB, 2x4 frame with an additional 2x4 section across the middle. They're a little heavier than I'd like them to be, but still managable by one person. We ran our walk through 2 nights this year and we actually swapped some panels around for anyone that came through the previous night.
> 
> jdubbya, what's brown board? Is that like masonite?


Yeah, that's the stuff. I've always called it brown board.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

For anyone who uses 2 x 4's, have you considered 2 x 3's as an option. I only ask as I have a couple panels framed in 2x4's and a contractor friend suggested 2x3's. Noticeable difference in weight, but just as sturdy. Cheaper too!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I did. Though I like to stay consistent. I used too many different lengths.
As small as 4ft to 12ft.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

2 X 4's and plywood - all recycled from neighbours fences and construction sites. Free and very sturdy.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

2x3s and 3/8 osb


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

I use 2.5" x 1.5" (25 gauge) steel studs over 1/2" plywood. Then I paint or glue styrofoam to the plywood to finish the sets.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Black plastic.... 

One day when I get the money, I'll have real wooden walls....

One day...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

For now on Plywood and 2X4s since there seems to be fire code issues with many of the other woods.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

this is amazingly helpful


----------

